# Norway mouse fancy?



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there a mouse fancy active in Norway?

I'm curious for purely personal knowledge. I know the other Nordic countries (Denmark, Iceland, Finland, Sweden) have some form of mouse fancy, but I don't know anybody in Norway...I had a classmate from Norway last year and she was always telling me that Norway was different from its neighbors in a whole lot of ways. Does that apply to mice, too?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the students living with us is from Norway, i'll ask her when she wakes up (if she knows much about mice in norway that is!)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, neat-o! 

I forgot to ask Ana last year. I never really thought to, to be honest.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

If she doesn't know then I can ask her to ask her family. Her brother is mad about exotics and aquatics, so I don't think finding out about mice is thatt much of a stretch  Wait an hour or so for her alarm to go off haha


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

She said she doesn't know and her family doesn't know a lot about mice. Sorry ): I think people who aren't in the mousey realm don't know much about it


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Isn't that the truth!

You wouldn't believe (ok, yes you would, probably) the number of times I've been asked, "But what do you _do_ with them?"

Whenever trying to find a venue for a show, after saying, "I'm interested in seeing if I can schedule a mouse show and use this space," people always want to say "Mice? But what do you _do_ with them?"

And I am so tempted to say something absurd like "I eat them, of course." Sometimes I do say that and get even stranger looks than I'm accustomed to.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry. I'm lurking again and just started laughing about the "eat them" comment. Ever notice that it's only adults that give you the strange looks? Kids are like, "Cool! Can I see your mice?" There's never a doubt in their minds what mice are for.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Mouse eating contest xD
When ever I bring a mouse into my work to handle when there's no one in the shop, if anyone sees them I hear a 'awww look at the dwarf hamster!<3' U_U''. Mice are not mice, even to some adults, they are either rats or hamsters. Rats are 'giant mice', and hamsters are hamsters. 
Once I sold a champagne buck, and the person buying him kept on calling him an albino. They also call the dove gerbils albinos...
People with no knowledge of these simple things break my soul ): It's all I hear everyday.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry that was a little off topic and I just came back from a stressful day of work :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, no, it's true. I've heard Jenny call her mice African long-tailed hamsters before. That was in jest, of course. :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha!! :lol: :lol: 
I'm going to tell one of the customers that's what they are, and see if they notice!  (i'll corect myself ofcourse!)


----------

